# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Midwest City/Del City >  Apartment Demoliton at I-35N/I-40 junction and Reno/Scott St. in Del City

## Sooner2003

Can't even think of what the location was called right now but I have noticed demolition crews beginning work on the decrepit remnants of the apartment complex located on the north side of I-40 just south of Reno of Scott St. in Del City. This is also across from a Grace Living Center i believe. 

Does anyone know what is in the works here? Is the city funding this demo because it's just a miserable eye sore? Something tells me that apartment complex was a haven for all kinds of lowlife activity. Good riddance!

----------


## Matt

> Does anyone know what is in the works here?


I heard they're putting in a corporate plaza.

----------


## okclee

Plazas are Awesome!

----------


## CuatrodeMayo

I "hug" plazas.

----------


## oneforone

The Citizen Potawatomi Nation owns that complex.  Now if they could do away with Eagle Point and Wentwood at Grand Hill , they would clean up the area by leaps and bounds.

----------


## Thunder

The tribe own the complex north of I-40.  I dunno who currently own Eagle Point, but I assume that Del City stole ownership.  

Three years of peaceful living is all gone... Thx Del City for being a bunch of jerks!

----------


## Millie

Thunder, we've been over this before.  You're not speaking well of yourself when you say that you liked living in that squalor.

Yes, Eagle Point was condemned.  See one of the many articles about the fine standard of living there: http://www.allbusiness.com/governmen...2232757-1.html

----------


## okcustu

> Thunder, we've been over this before.  You're not speaking well of yourself when you say that you liked living in that squalor.
> 
> Yes, Eagle Point was condemned.  See one of the many articles about the fine standard of living there: http://www.allbusiness.com/governmen...2232757-1.html


LMAO really! Tear 'em down. Del City is slowly taking after MWC and trying to clean up it's image (with things like the new chamber building) and its attracting new businesses. Look at OneCue, the for-now stalled big box development on Sooner.

----------


## Thunder

> Thunder, we've been over this before.  You're not speaking well of yourself when you say that you liked living in that squalor.
> 
> Yes, Eagle Point was condemned.  See one of the many articles about the fine standard of living there: http://www.allbusiness.com/governmen...2232757-1.html


One or two buildings that needed to be torn down or renovated, but seriously, at least 90% of the buildings there was in good shape.  The one I was in - fantastic.  It was a very nice place and I just loved the quick access to I-40.  The whole complex could have been saved if Del City would just be smart.  The staff there, if only you could see how hard they worked, worked, worked, and worked to keep the place clean. If they had the money/resource to renovate the buildings in the way back-end of the complex, they would have done it.




> LMAO really! Tear 'em down. Del City is slowly taking after MWC and trying to clean up it's image (with things like the new chamber building) and its attracting new businesses. Look at OneCue, the for-now stalled big box development on Sooner.


It is OnCue.  Not OneCue.  Why did the construction stalled?

----------


## bombermwc

OK Thunder, even though I don't really want to bring it back up, you're forcing the issue. That complex was being turned into a pile of crap by the owners. Your building might have been ok, but the problems were widespread there. You don't see those issues from the outside so unless you went INTO all the other buildings, you would never have even known what was happening. Siding hides a lot of rot, mold, etc. They cut the structure of the building. How can you defend that?

----------


## Thunder

I know the past owners was crap, but Del City is also at fault.  Who owns the complex now?  Del City?  If so, then the whole complex could have been restored to meet the city's acceptable standards.

How many complexes are owned by a city?

----------


## OKCisOK4me

I say scrap that crap.  It looked horrible on both Google Maps aerial view and Streetview!  I don't go over that way often but I can kinda see the place at the back of my head.  So ready to let that memory fade!

----------


## okcustu

Well I imagine it was stalled for the same reason a hundred other metro developments were stalled or canceled, the economy. I apologize for my misspelling of ONCUE,  I didn't realize it was that important to you.

Think about the issue form the city manager's perspective what's more attractive as the gateway to your city: a low-end, if clean, apartment, or a corporate plaza that could attractive quality businesses.

----------


## Millie

Del City doesn't own Eagle Point.  Or, I think, any of the other apartment complexes.

----------


## easternobserver

The OnCue development is not stalled.  They are almost ready to open.  They got slowed down, like all of us, by record rainfall on two seperate occasions.

----------


## okcustu

No, the retail development at I-40 and Sooner. 
"  the for-now stalled *big box development* on Sooner."

http://www.rcldevelopment.com/del_city.php#

----------


## Thunder

Yeah, the place on I-40 and Sooner did stalled abruptly.  Hell, they didn't even finish the ugly bridge!  The creek...no water.  Crap.

----------


## easternobserver

That creek sure had some water in a few weeks ago!  Can't believe that the detention pond didn't even fill up all the way.  Looks like someone wasted a ton of money putting that thing in....

----------


## Redskin 70

> I know the past owners was crap, but Del City is also at fault.  Who owns the complex now?  Del City?  If so, then the whole complex could have been restored to meet the city's acceptable standards.
> *
> How many complexes are owned by a city*?


 Uhmmmmmmmmmmmmmm? How about NONE...........

and could you elucidate us as to how Del City was at fault...........Their only problem was they didnt condemn :Bedtime:  and tear down sooner.....

Good Gawd man, are you really that dense?

----------


## bombermwc

Not to mention the whole legal battle that went down that delayed demo'ing Kristi Manor...yeah that was totally Del City's fault for trying to get rid of crap.....

----------


## oneforone

I thought it was funny how the guy that owns the Phillips 66 station was complaining in Oklahoman article about the apartments. That is like the santation plant people complaining about a landfill next door. I drove by there the other day.... that gas station is dump and that is being nice about it.

----------

